# Funny sleeping positions



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

Do your babies do this too? Twinkle always finds the oddest positions to sleep in! She makes it very difficult to sleep with her because she likes to sleep sideway, diagonally, underneath YOUR pillow, upside down (butt sticking out of the blanket--i always wonder if she can even breathe).


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Twinkle is just too adorable. I had a good laugh as some of these pictures. She's TOO cute.:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Yup that looks so familiar my bailey girl sleeps in those same positions


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: B&B sleeps on her back, but my goodness not in all the positions Twinkle sleeps:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Matilda she likes to sleep on a lap or next to me


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

My dog doesn't do that but I do


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

OMG Twinkle is absolutely precious!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

loved these pics , too cute!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:some of those pictures are hilarious :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: sometimes you ask yourself "how in the world can they sleep like this :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

janettandamber said:


> My dog doesn't do that but I do


 @ Janet.

Very cute pics. Cosy does some of those positions..not as many as when she was a puppy and just fell asleep any old way.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

laughing too... my gals do that, but i never have a camera...cheered me up...thanks!!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Those pictures are just too precious! Jack and Jill twist themselves like pretzels too! Don't they look like little angels when they're sleeping? :innocent:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

so funny !!!!


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

janettandamber said:


> My dog doesn't do that but I do


 
hahahahahaha:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rachel - I just love all those shots of Twinkle. So funny and soooo cute.:wub::wub:Tyler does a lot of those too and in bed he starts out at the end of the bed and we wake up every morning to see that he's wedged himself between my DH's and my two pillow each. And we were laughing just today saying we never know which end of him will be in our faces -- the kissing end or the "business end." :w00t::w00t:


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Rachel - I just love all those shots of Twinkle. So funny and soooo cute.:wub::wub:Tyler does a lot of those too and in bed he starts out at the end of the bed and we wake up every morning to see that he's wedged himself between my DH's and my two pillow each. And we were laughing just today saying we never know which end of him will be in our faces -- the kissing end or the "business end." :w00t::w00t:


I know exactly what you mean!! Twinkle loves to get between people when she sleeps..i usually expect her near my face in the morning...this one time, I made the mistake of kissing her with my eyes closed...yea..i kissed her butt,:angry: no joke. Twinkle also has very vivid dreams and twitches a lot. This one time, her foot was on my nose and i was too tired to do anything about it. She had a dream and kicked me a few good times..of course i couldn't be mad. She was too cute!! =) :wub::wub:


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

adorable! That reminded me to look for a video on my phone just now ... haha! Great shots!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

:two thumbs up:

those pictures are too cute!! oh dear twinkle 
Yeager's a pretty dead sleeper, he doesn't move around that much


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

sooo cute!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG how adorable!!! These are the best!!


----------

